# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  نحوه ی برقراری ارتباط با Proteus از طریق C#‎

## mehdi_7

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم چطوری میشه از طریق سی شارپ به پروتئوس وصل شد.
تا اینجا رو می دونم که باید از COMPIN در پروتئوس بعنوان پورت سری استفاده کنم. اما این پورت مجازی اصلا ساخته نمیشه که من بخوام مثلا از طریق Serialport در سی شارپ براش اطلاعات بفرستم.
میشه بگید چه طوری می تونم مثلا یک مدار ساده در پروتئوس طراحی کنم که اطلاعاتی از سی شارپ براش بفرستم که مثلا یک LED رو خاموش و روشن بکنه؟

----------


## amirsadeghi

دوست من این بیشتر برمیگرده به بحث الکترونیک!
شما یه میکرو میزاری که مثلا با وقفه هر چی رو پورت rxd ش اومد رو بخونه، حالا باید این وسط یه max232 هم بزاری که بتونه com کامپیوتر که 9 ولته رو تبدیل کنه به ttl که 5 ولته
حالا میتونی کد ها رو چک کنی که مثلا اگر a از کامپیوتر فرستاده شد شما مثلا set portb.1  رو اجرا کنی تا led روشن شه! که البته مقاومت فراموش نشه!
کد کامپیوترش هم فقط کافیه با کامپوننت mscom control کار کنی
جاییش مشکل داشتی بگو راهنماییت کنم

----------


## mehdi_7

با سلام
خب راستش من اطلاعات الکترونیک ندارم. 
یک درسی داریم در رشته ی خودمون (نرم افزار) به نام برنامه نویسی سیستم. گفتن باید اطلاعات رو روی پورت سریال بنویسیم. من توی یوتوب چند تا ویدئو دیدم که از طریق سی شارپ به مداری که در نرم افزار پروتئوس شبیه سازی شده بود وصل بود. و LED رو روشن و خاموش می کرد.
فقط در همین حد می خواستم بدونم. هر چی سایت های اینترنتی (خارجی، ایرانی) رو جستجو کردم هیچ مطلب مفیدی پیدا نکردم. که بتونم این کار رو انجام بدم. همیشه فقط کلی گویی.
یک نکته ای که متوجه نشدم COM بود. وقتی COMPIN رو گذاشتم و روی مثلا COM4 تنظیم کردم. باز هم نتونستم با Hyper teminal وصل بشم بهش.
اگر براتون امکان داره یک راهنمایی بفرمائید در مورد این پروتئوس. 
مشکل من، طراحی یک مدار ساده در پروتئوس هست. بعنوان مثال مداری که از پورت سریال، یک مقداری رو بگیره و یک LED رو روشن کنه.
چه عناصری رو باید روی صفحه قرار بدم. (COMPIN,LED,MAX232 و ..) و چی رو به چی وصل کنم.
ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## amirsadeghi

اصل بحثی که شما نیاز داری اینه که یه برنامه میکروکنترلر باید بنویسی که توسط اون بتونی اطلاعات رو از پین rxd میکرو که وصله به پین txd ای سی max بخونی
مرحله بعدش ایجاد یه سریال فورواردر تو ویندوز هست که فکر نمیکنم کار زیاد ساده ای باشه
خود پروتئوس فقط یه شبیه سازه که کار مدار رو قبل از اجرا براتون شبیه سازی میکنه
اون کام هم که میگیره مجازیه و در اصل یه فورواردینگه!

----------


## mehdi_7

حتما باید میکروکنترلر باشه؟ نمیشه مستقیما مقدار دهی کرد؟ مثلا صفر رو فرستاد به این پورت، LED خاموش شه و یک رو فرستاد که روشن شه؟
در ضمن اگر امکان داره، بیشتر توضیح بدید. 
حقیقتش اینه که من تازه دو روزه که پروتئوس رو شناختم. و میکروکنترلر و avr و .. رو هم نمی شناسم. 
اگر امکان داره برای شروع راهنمایی کنید چه کامپننت هایی روی پروتئوس بزارم و چی رو به چی وصل کنم تا یک مدار خیلی خیلی ساده و ابتدایی درست بشه.

----------


## amirsadeghi

ببین کلا توی پورت com از سه تا سیمش میتونی استفاده کنی
1.Ground پایه شماره 5
2.RXD پایه شماره 2
3.TXD پایه شماره 3
پایه شماره 3 همون پایه ای هست که اطلاعات فرستاده شده توسط کامپیوتر روی اونه!
سطح تغییرات ولتاژی اون هم به صورت سینوسی و از -9 تا 9 ولت هست.
جالا شاید اگه با یه مقاومت بهش led وصل کنی یه چشمکی هم بزنه در حد خیلی کوتاه ولی مطمئنا اون چیزی که تو میخوای نیست!

----------


## mehdi_7

راستش من که متوجه نمیشم.
اگر امکان داره گام به گام توضیح بدید برای انجام این پروژه (روشن کردن یک led از طریق سی شارپ و پورت سریال، بوسیله ی نرم افزار شبیه سازی پروتئوس) چه کار باید کرد. امکان داره خیلی ها همین سوال رو داشته باشند.
هر چیزی لازمه (نرم افزار، سخت افزار و ...) لطفا بگید. برای کسی (مثل من) که هیچی اطلاعات الکترونیک نداره.
راستی، یک جایی دیدم که برای این کار از Visual serial port driver هم استفاده شده بود.

----------


## amirsadeghi

دقیقا مشخص کن که میخوای فقط شبیه سازی بشه یا میخوای یه led داشته باشی که واقعا روشن خاموش شه

----------

